# Jalon valley - internet reception



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Almost afraid to ask this as I reckon I ain't gonna like the answer.
Looking at Parcent, Jalon valley area. How slow is the net speed there?

Thanks


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Almost afraid to ask this as I reckon I ain't gonna like the answer.
> Looking at Parcent, Jalon valley area. How slow is the net speed there?
> 
> Thanks


20mg download and 6mg upload ... the same as anywhere in Europe where you can see the sky! Check out the website: www.europasat.com. By the way, you can rent or buy this system from Spanish or English companies in Spain. If you use a UK company you get an English IP address which means you can download BBC and ITV programmes without any problems.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for that. Alas its the usual " up to" re speeds and I very much doubt it would be anywhere near those speeds in Parcent


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

Speed isn't the issue with satellite as there's no dodgy copper cable to get in the way - only air. The problem is how much data a month do you need? 1 hour HD programme = 1Gb if you are using t'internet to watch TV.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks for that. Alas its the usual " up to" re speeds and I very much doubt it would be anywhere near those speeds in Parcent


It doesn´t matter where you are, the service is the same whether you are in a city centre or the top of a remote mountain. We are in a remote mountain location and have used Tooway for three years without any problem. The speeds are consistent and reliable. We run a PC, Ipad and two smart phones on our satellite wifi network and often, when we have visitors, there are two or more additional smartphones also downloading. We regularly watch downloaded UK TV and have video calls with the family in the UK, all without any problem as well. By the way, we also have our telephone via the system. We tried several alternatives before discovering Tooway and nothing else worked! I can recommend it.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

ddrysdale99 said:


> Speed isn't the issue with satellite as there's no dodgy copper cable to get in the way - only air. The problem is how much data a month do you need? 1 hour HD programme = 1Gb if you are using t'internet to watch TV.


Yip that's the problem. I cannot see an option for unlimited in Spain


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Yip that's the problem. I cannot see an option for unlimited in Spain


But how much do you need? We have a 20gb a month package (and that gives unlimited downloads between 11pm and 7 am) and have never exceeded our limit. We don´t watch TV all the time, because we have a separate Sky satellite dish for that, but we do download missed programmes and have video calls. Our first internet system when we moved here seven years ago was a Movistar mobile dongle with a 1gb a month limit. We then changed to Vodafone with 3gb a month - never exceeded either of their limits either, but that´s because we could never stay connected for more than a few minutes at a time!!!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Won't have Sky so need unlimited net to use Filmon regularly


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2015)

We use Europa. The present service isn't brilliant but on the other hand, OH opted for the cheapest possible option - something which is being discussed in the Meetloaf household at the moment .


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Where exactly are you meet loaf and what speed do you get?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Won't have Sky so need unlimited net to use Filmon regularly


I think in that case the Jalon area could be a problem for you. Take care on renting or buying to check what type of telephone the property has. Most rural properties rely upon the Movistar Trac phone, which is a very outdated radio phone system, absolutely useless for any type of internet connection. The estate agents details for the house we bought said "telephone with ADSL." We saw the phone in the house when viewing and spoke to the vendor several times by phone, so didn´t question it. But it turned out to be a Trac phone, which everyone in our area relied upon at the time. We now have a couple of WIMAX suppliers for phone and internet in our area but from what we have been told they provide a hit-and-miss service and suffer from a lot of outages. A neighbour who signed up to WIMAX also tells us that he can´t watch TV online because it constantly buffers, even though the supplier assured him it would work. Have you looked into Sky for UK TV? We get perfect round-the-clock free Sky TV with all the channels we used to have in the UK, although we do have a 2.4 metre dish. I understand though that smaller dishes work well since the broadcasts moved to a new satellite last year.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2015)

Alcoy is somewhat further inland than the Jalon Valley and I would be surprised if the equipment here is obsolete or near obsolete as very few people here report serious problems with their internet connection. I shall try to find out, to satisfy my own curiosity.

rabbitcat, I don't have up and down figures to hand but OH went into this in the greatest detail and came up with Europa as the best compromise option. The problem I have lies with his trying to purchase a first rate service with centimes instead of euros. 

One problem not mentioned: we get a lot of spectacular storms around here and some outages because of that. They don't last long but they do occur. And last week there was a lightning strike in the upper end of the Jalon Valley which knocked those near to it offline for days. By way of compensation, the sheet lightning is amazing.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Do you use your internet for watching tv?

Bottom line is I need a steady 2-3 speed for Filmon and unlimited download


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Look into wimax for the area, We are with aeromax and they are good I have not needed to contact them once since installation purely because it is a constant service We are even going to take it with us to our new place despite being able to get copper adsl
It is unlimited data and 6gb which doesn't sound like much and probably isn't but we watch filmon easy enough, at times there can be buffering but for the most part it is not an issue watching tv.It is arnd 30 euro a month for that 6gband unlimited data.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

6 download speed and unlimited would be amazing- if it is available in Parcent. Thanks for the tip


----------

